# OK all you duck experts......



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

what is it? I shot it as a mallard drake. 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2675

I'll add more pics after a couple of guesses.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Wigeon/Mallard Hybrid. Was it with Mallards & acting like a Mallard? Most Mallard Hybrids will do this. Some Hybridizations are very fertile. Many different crosses have been recorded.(Mallard/Pintail, Blue-Wing/Shoveler, Canada/Speck among Geese)


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks to be a hybrid yes. Getting it mounted? That is one interesting species of whatever it is!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

It looks dead to me! :idiot: Just kidding, nice duck! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Show me the wing!!!  I'm going with widgeon!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2677

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2678

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2679


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's ever seen a Wigeon with orange feet? I'm telling you guys, that's a Hybrid.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Its a Midgeon. :lol:

Cool lookin duck. I shot a hybrid afew years back that wasnt as pronounced as alot of them. I somehow let it go home with a buddy...I realized it and called him at the same time he was cleaning it. :x


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Is it a trophy or just another shizz duck that needed to out if the gene pool??

It is in full plume, so would you have it mounted or knife it??

Also, does it count as a mallard or a 6th duck??

It came in all by his lonesome in a mallard hole. Just a side note, I have never seen a ND pintail in full plume until today. Nearly put a skid mark in the undershorties when 2 big bulls locked up, too bad they skirted the spread at 45+ yards. Woulda, coulda, shoulda!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey 4 Curl Did you shoot that by any power plants or abandon USAF silos?

Does it glow in the dark when you turn the lights off??

:lol: :lol:

Just havin some fun with ya!! one thing for sure one parent was a Mallie!

Congrats man! that will be nice mount!

Bob


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

You lucky SOB!

It's gotta be a wigeon/mallard!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Last pic.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2680


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

it's definately a widgard. go find a first year biologist or CO and mess with them...hehe that would confuse the hell outa them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually "Upon further review"  My guess is just a pure widgeon. Maybe a little more green on the head than average, but a damn nice bird!! 
I'd put it on the wall!
Congrats 4curl!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I'm going with the Widgard as well. It should definitely be mounted! Too bad you didn't get a poke at the pinnys....only 2 more days left to get one.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

dblkluk wrote: Actually "Upon further review" My guess is just a pure widgeon.

Don't forget those orange feet. The mostly Green head, and the shape of that bill looks a bit longer & broader than a normal Wigeon. Finally the size, it's as big as the genuine Greenhead in the picture. Waterfowl hybridization is more common than in any other bird species. Waterfowl hybrids show distinct charachteristics of both progenitors. For example: a Mallard/Wigeon might show the wing markings, blue bill, and chesnut breast of a Wigeon. At the same time the general size, orange feet, and mostly green head are traits of a Mallard.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanx for the kind words gentlemen and you to Deltaboy!! :wink:

I am 99.9% sure it is a mallard/wigeon cross, it has way too many traits of both to be anything but. I did freeze it on a hope to get it stuffed, I am a sucker for anything pretty with webbed feet.

Then today I bagged this little turd, another decision to make! 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2684


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

He he he...Willard. Nice Halloween duck!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job! I'm hoping to get out this weekend and do some serious shoulder thumping...someone has to keep the ammo companies in business. :wink:


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

ndwaterfowler said:


> I'm going with the Widgard as well. It should definitely be mounted! Too bad you didn't get a poke at the pinnys....only 2 more days left to get one.


Can't you guys see, it's clearly a Malleon.

Jeash


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It's either a Widgeon/Mallard Cross or possible Gadwell/Widgeon Cross! It does have some of the characteristics of a Gadwell...Especially the shape of the bill and the leg colors. YOU should have it mounted!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

You guys missed missed this clue (look at the tail):

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2677

Clearly this was the product of some wierd duck three-way: it's a Widgpinard. :wink:

I think it's pretty cool, and I'd put it on the wall 4. The redhead is a beaut too. There goes the taxidermy budget this year, eh? Maybe Rick is running some sort of special on Widgpinards?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I still think it has a little Gaddy in it...A full plummed Widgeon has spikes like a Pintail(smaller!), but those do seem long! This is clearly the product of Group Duck Sex!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

A duck orgy?!?!?!? Are those held on transition sloughs or just on the roost? :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Clearly this was the product of some wierd duck three-way: it's a Widgpinard. :wink:


The anything goes liberal mentality has spread to Mother nature as well!! :lol:


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I just picked up lasts years wall-hangers and my Taxidermist says that Audubon named & painted a Hybrid Mallard. He called it the Bemaculated Duck. It can be found in the Birds of America by: Audubon. Published by: Macmillan 1937.
Originally the Brewer's Duck, it was a Mallard/Gadwall. The Variation in the pic on this thread in a Mallard/Wigeon.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Schulz said:


> A duck orgy?!?!?!? Are those held on transition sloughs or just on the roost? :beer:


I think they are held in fermenting/flooded out grain fields.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Widgeons are sluts!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

There is only one true way to identify a duck - and that's the bill. All duck hunters should carry a little book called The LeMaster Method -Waterfowl Identification. It has little templates with the exact size and coloration of the bills of both genders of all ducks in North America. I shot a hybrid once and was able to determine that is was a female cross mallard/pintail. The bill was the exact shape and size of a female pintail with the exact coloration of a female mallard. The body was a little of everything. By looking at these photos the bill clearly looks like that of a drake widgeon. The body clearly has some drake mallard. So, it looks like a drake willard to me. Cool.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

i'd have to say a widgeon/mallard but that first pic looks like it sort of has the start of a pin like a pintail and it also has the blue bill like a pintail.it does also have some of the plumage of a gadwall.I will tell you one thing though...Someones Mom was having a little to much fun at that party! she went out back one to many times!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Sweet Hybrid I would put that on the wall for sure! I would also say Wigeon/Mallard.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

that is one crazy lookin bird, i wanted to say mallard pintail at first because of the brownish patch on the cheek, and the bill doesnt look as short as a wigeons. but the feet arent gray, and the whole bird is bigger than a wigeon so it would seem fair to say it has the size of of the mallard, color of the wigeon. i dont think there is any gadwal in it because it wouldnt have a geen head or a blue bill. they shoot a pintail/mallard in one of the duckmen videos, im gonna go watch that and see if it looks like the one in the pictures.


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

my vote is mallard/pintail. i thought mallard/wigeon after the first pic but the one with the pointy tail throws that guess off a little. the drake pinny does have a bluish bill and if you look at the plumage on the back of the bird, it sort of resembles a drake pinny too. i would have to say that in my opinion it is most likely a pinard. thats my :2cents:


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

definatly a mallard wigeon cross. We have some of them on the gamebird farm they sometimes cross.


----------



## deerhunter921 (Oct 28, 2005)

crazy looking bird! show a picture of it when it gets mounted


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Look at the wing spectrums, that is the way most biologist ID birds. Mallards are blue-violet, pintail i believe are green (we see very few here) and i'm not sure about wigeon, the only ones i've ever seen i have only gotten a glance. A lot of bird books usually have spectrum drawings.


----------

